# RESOLVED: Bonded Pair Cemetary Bunnies in No. IL



## BlueFrog (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all,

As part of the Chicago Ridge rescue effort, I received these two neutered New Zealand Whites to transport to a rescue located several hours' drive away. Unfortunately, the person who was supposed to pick them up didn't show, and is no longer responding to my emails. I need to get them out ASAP if I am to have any chance to keep Casper, the third "cemetary bunny," who has made me his lovebunny slave. There's a chance one of the no-kill shelters I've been working with can take them in next week, but if I can get them adopted privately, I think that would be best for all concerned. 

Because they were found as strays in a cemetary (!), we don't know much about their history. Both are happy to run up to the front of the cage to beg for food and have not once offered to bite. One is easy to pick up. The other - is not. Both appear to be in good health, and certainly have healthy appetities.! They were not litterbox trained when they arrived, but it seems like today the lightbulb went on in their bunny brains so I don't think it will be long. 

They were happily living together even before neutering, which was performed last Saturday.


----------



## Haley (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh geeze, Im so sorry youre having trouble! So you just need help transporting them to a different rescue? Could you post the exact locations (from where to where) and I can ask around for you?


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 8, 2008)

Right now they're living with me, near O'Hare airport (NW Chicago). The rescue that was supposed to take them in is located in the Quad Cities, and was supposed to meet me in DeKalb (roughly halfway between the two locations). Since I'm no longer receiving communications from that rescue, I'm uncertain there's still an opening for them there. Driving four hours each way to the QC is not an option for me, especially with all the rats that are coming my way as early as tomorrow.

There may be an opening at TAILS in DeKalb next week, but they're not sure. It will depend on who, if anyone, gets adopted out this weekend. There are two people vying for the same rabbit. If the second person agrees to a different bunny, then these guys will have someplace to go; how anyone could resist the two rexes and one Dutch I've already gotten in there, I have no idea. If that slot doesn't open up, I don't know what I'm going to do. They can't go back to the shelter they came from, not least of which because I'm not about to let that happen. With my schedule, I don't even know how I'm going to get them to DeKalb even if TAILS can accept them. (FTR, guys, TAILS has been _awesome_ to work with, as both an adopter and a rescuer).

I think the familial stress level might decrease to the point that keeping Casper is an option if there's only one BWB eating his head off, rather than three. It should also provide a more realistic assessment of how much he'll irritate my mother's allergies. I'm certainly not going to let these outside influences cause me to dump them in a potentially iffy situation - have no fears on that score - but it would be a huge load off of me to get them someplace that's else. I'd prefer that someplace to be a real home, but a rescue or no-kill shelter that's equipped to handle rabbits would be fine too. I just want them to have a good life, and a way to get there.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 9, 2008)

How are the adoptions looking this weekend? Do you have any leads on finding these two homes?


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 9, 2008)

I had one prospect, who sounded really good until I asked the hard questions :grumpy: AngelnSnuffy has graciously offered to foster them, but it sounds like there's not much chance they can be adopted out from her location, so I'm not sure what to do there. 

The rats arrived last night too, much to the horror of the family. They weren't happy any more rescues were coming to the house, and when they saw how many and how big.... did not go well.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 9, 2008)

Are they already fixed? If you keep one (they're of three, aren't they?) do you think they'd be accepting of another NZW?

Ok, I see that they are fixed already.



I'm trying to work on a friend. 

I'd personally hate to break a bond. I definantly have room for one and *maybe* two - if it came to them being put down both could just come here until something could be sorted out.

I think I tend to lean heavily towards special needs animals (dont ask - I have a 3 legged turtle, a deaf dog, a cat with no eyeballs, two splay legged bunnies...)


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 9, 2008)

All three are neutered. The pair hates Casper, but I believe he's the only other bunny they've been tried with. They may simply have hated him because all three were originally in a tiny cage, because who can possibly hate Casper?!:biggrin2:

Currently the pair is in one cage, Casper in another side-by-side with no signs of aggression.


----------



## foxflower (Feb 10, 2008)

If Casper is a neutered male, I can foster him, and might be able to adopt him. I am in Berwyn. Let me know if you need that option.


----------



## Infiniti (Feb 10, 2008)

While I wish I could have a pair of New Z.s, I unfortunately just don't have the room. But I wanted to offer my services if you need a driver. Hopefully I could be of help if needed. Just PM me if anything comes up.

I hope these buns find a home!


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 11, 2008)

One of the rescuers I've been working with says that animals never disappoint, but people often do. Well, you guys never disappoint!

It's looking more and more like I'm going to need to place all three, not just the bonded pair. I'm hoping that's just the stress talking; it has not been a good weekend for animal placements. 

I'm still hoping to keep Casper - who I fear may be Cassie based on the location of the surgical wound, but bun bun freaks out when I go near the area so not pushing it - but we're encountering some unexpected problems, such as her intense desire to use the one beloved piece of furniture in the house for a litterbox. We're also struggling with keeping the eye-watering ammonia levels down. Even constant cage cleaning hasn't been enough. 

On the other hand, the little beast charms us more each and every night with her antics. We just love her to death. So foxflower, we may indeed need to call on your services. Not sure yet.

As for the bonded pair, the prayed for opening at TAILS has not yet materialized, and based on today's conversation, it may be quite a while until one does. The one potential adopter I found has disappeared, and only one response to my CL post was helpful (but advised a course I'm loathe to take, because it involves one of the few area shelters scarier to me than where they came from).

To top everything off, the weather has effectively shut down my Internet connection,so I'm having to beg, borrow, and streal minutes on other people's computers wherever I can. AngelnSnuffy, I'm so sorry I haven't responded to your latest PMs. Long story short, I appreciate your generous offer but I'm not sure the logistics will work- but I'll keep it in mind as the situation is _very_ fluid at the moment.

If anyone has an "in" with a good no-kill shelter like HRS or Red Door (which never responded to our emails) please let me know. I want to get these guys to a safe place.

Sorry to be so down. As I said, a bad weekend, not least of which because one of my abused rescue rats, who has been on his "final chance" about five times now, finally crossed the uncrossable line. Plus, it looks like I may wind up having to keeo three more giant bucks I hadn't counted on, because the adopter who asked me to pull them from their location has disappeared too, and their age makes them nearly impossible to adopt out. I was so happy I found someone to take them in. I should have known the situation was too good to be true.

More when I'm able. Tomorrow's drive will be nearly epic, and then the weather hits just in time for my painful physcial therapy session and planned trip to donate goods to Chicago Ridge. Joy jpy.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, I understand. What you said about me not being able to adopt from my locationi is an understatement, unfortunately. Not only do I not know anyone with buns here, I don't know anyone that wants one or has the incling or education to have one:grumpy:. I wish I did.

Keep us posted though.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh dear. I really hope things start working better for you.:?

Have you been in contact with Foxflower? He said he might be able to foster Casper. Or convince him that a bonded pair isn't much more work, because it really isn't!

What are you using for litter? I don't suppose you can get to a feed store can you? They often have Feline Pine-type pellets but for much cheaper since they're meant for horse stalls. Best odor control ever. Even for monster-sized New Zealand bladders like Oberon. You can also use wood fuel pellets, as long as they're 100% dried wood with no excellerants.


----------



## foxflower (Feb 12, 2008)

I'de love to take 2 but with the size of these, I don't think I can fit them. I have 8 parrots and a Californian I picked up from being dumped outside. That means 2 parrot cages and a 4 story bunny condo in the kitchen where most folks have tables (lol).

I recently lost my 22+ years sweetheart Amazon to liver cancer so that leaves a spot in my bedroom for a cage large enough for a NZW (interesting to get into the closet but it was when the parrot cage was in there also). The room is bunny proofed as is the entire first floor except for the front room and "dining" room which is the TV room. 

So unfortunately, for buns this size and to do them justice, I think 1 is all that will fit given the other rescues I have and to be fair to them all. 

I was also thinking male because if it bonded to my female (she is spayed) while being fostered, I could likely adopt in the longer run and there is a better chance I hear for a bond. But I know female female bonds are possible and certainly if it needs to be fostered it is more important to find a shelter/home with good care.

My sister lives in DeKalb and I live in Berwyn. She comes in on many weekends so anytime a transport is needed from Chicago area to Tails we can likely arrange this on a weekend without anyone having to go out of their way.


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 12, 2008)

foxflower, words can not describe how appreciative I'd be of travel assistance to DeKalb if/when the time comes. I've driven 400 miles over the last three days to drop off rats, and I'm dead on my feet. Not having to drive bun buns would be a big help. TAILS just let me know that one of the rexes I dropped off has found a new home once he's neutered (yeah!) so I'm hoping it won't be long now.

Naturestee, tell me more about this horse bedding. I used to have horses, and can't think what it might be, but anything that will help cope with giant bladders would be a massive help. I haven't been able to find fireplace pellets yet, but have been so busy with rat drop offs I haven't been able to spend much time looking. There are no feed stores nearby, but several of my drop points are at or near Farm & Fleets. Unfortunately, I was picking up animals as well as dropping off, and with the ice cold temperatures I wasn't about to leave animals in cars so I could shop.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok, looks like Farm & Fleet has this:
http://www.farmandfleet.com/catalog/product.aspx?i=501583&h=050406008

Hardwood fuel pellets, it doesn't look like they have any excellerants or anything. Most don't. I can't find actual litter on the Farm & Fleet website, but the same company does make bedding/litter pellets as well.

If they're not in stock, check the Yellow Pages for stores that sell wood pellet stoves, since they're often stocked year round. They'll probably be listed under heating and might have eco-friendly names.

Also check your local listings for feed stores, which might have the bedding or more fuel pellets. 

The wood pellets seem to be a newer thing for horse stalls. They absorb tons more liquid than traditional wood shavings but don't cost much more. If you really can't find any fuel pellets or cheaper wood pellets, Feline Pine and knock-off brands at pet stores are the same thing but considerably more expensive.

Hope that helps!


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure how to edit the subject line, but wanted to tell everyone that the wonderful folks at Catnap from the Heart have taken in these buns and will be adopting them out!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 17, 2008)

Love your avatar Blue Frog. Thankfully the rescue folks at Catnap could help.


----------

